# Which Consoles Do You Have?



## xerces (Jul 25, 2008)

List all your consoles in here.

In my posession:
Nintendo Entertainment System (x3)
Super Nintendo Entertainment System (x1)
Gameboy (x1)
Gameboy Color (x1)
Gameboy Pocket (x2)
Gameboy Advanced (x2)
Gameboy Advance SP (x3)
Gameboy Micro (x1)
Nintendo DS (x1)
Nintendo DS Lite (x1)
Nintendo 64 (x1)
Nintendo GameCube (x1)
Nintendo Wii (x1)
Sega Genesis (x2)
Sega CD (x1)
Sega Dreamcast (x1)
Sega Game Gear (x3)
Sony Playstation 2 (x1)
Sony Playstation Portable (x1)
Matel Intellivision (x1)
Sold or traded:
Sony Playstation 1


----------



## hankchill (Jul 25, 2008)

We already have multiple discussion threads about this... Another one just isn't necessary.


----------



## xerces (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh! I'm sorry... I flipped a few pages and didn't see one. Mods, close this.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 25, 2008)

My bad, *kinda* the same topic:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66261

That one's about all the 'oldie consoles' you own... that's what I was referring to... You were talking about as a whole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*shoots self*






I have 1 DS Lite, 1 Gamecube, and 1 Xbox360. All I need.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

dude u have so many stuff...I only have 2things ds +wii cuz I sold my adv sp and gb colour


----------



## Defiance (Jul 26, 2008)

Well...

GB Color
GB Advance
GB Advance SP
Nintendo DS (Phat)
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
PS2
Xbox 360 (my brothers)
Nintendo Wii

...That's it.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 26, 2008)

Gameboy
Gameboy colour
Gameboy advance sp
Game Gear
Nintendo DS
PSP
Two snes
N64
Playstation
Xbox
Two gamecubes
Two ps2 , one old style , one slimline
Wii
Two xbox 360
Dreamcast


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 26, 2008)

that still work:
snes
game gear
playstation
dreamcast
wii
xbox 360
ps3

don't work:
xbox
nes
atari

sold:
n64
virtual boy


----------



## Sephi (Jul 26, 2008)

Things I have
PS2 Slim
Gamecube
Nintendo 64
Sega Genesis
NDS lite
GameBoy Color
Things I've sold
Old PS2
PS1
GBA
GBA SP
GameBoy Color
Pretty sure that's everything.

A poll would be nice for this thread


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Jul 26, 2008)

Consoles I have right now :

NDS Lite (Onyx Black)
GBA SP (Zelda)
GB Micro (Blue)
PSP Phat (Black)
Wii
Dreamcast
N64
PSX
Snes
Master System II
Game Gear
Game & Watch (Mario Bros and Oil Panic)

Consoles I've had :
GB Mono (Sold)
GB Color (Sold)
GBA (Sold)
GBA SP (Tribal, sold)
PSX (Spare one, sold)
DS Phat (Sold)
NDS Lite (White, broken hinge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2008)

NES - broken
SNES - broken
N64 - may as well be broken, my dumbass-lazyass-cokesniffin cousin stole it.
GBA - up button broken
GBC
DS phat - broken
DS lite
GBM (soon to be two!)
Xbox original
Wii


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 26, 2008)

All my cyrrently working, and consoles I play on.

Nintendo Dual Screen
Gameboy Advance
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Playstation 2
Nintendo Wii
Dreamcast
Playstation
Playstation Portable

Those are the current consoles I use, but I have owned more.My Xbox360 is dead at the moment.

I still emulate older consoles to play the hardcore games I missed.

Atari 2600/Nintendo Entertainment System/Sega Mega Drive/Genesis/Game Boy and Game Boy Color are emulated on my Nintendo Dual Screen.

Currently playing The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, and Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 26, 2008)

I have

*Nintendo DS Lite
*Xbox: Crystal limited edition (The original Xbox)
*Gameboy Color
*Gameboy Advance

Sold, lost, or gone awhile back:
*SNES

Only 5. Never had anything else. 

Soon to get
*Xbox 360


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 26, 2008)

DS Lite
PSP Slim
GBA SP
Dreamcast (USA and JP)
PSX (JP)
modded PSONE
modded XBOX
XBOX360
(disc swap) PS2 phat
modded Gamecube
modded Wii

I saw your eyes,
And you made me smile;
For a little while
I was falling in love.

I saw your eyes,
And you touched my mind.
Although it took a while,
I was falling in love.

I saw your eyes,
And you made me cry;
And for a little while
I was falling in love.


----------



## webyugioh (Jul 26, 2008)

DS PHAT (m3 real, g6 real, games n music, EZ flash V)
PHAT PSP (CFW 3.90M33-3)
Wii (Wiikey)
PS2 (Modbo v4)

Want:
PS3

Had:
N64, GBA, GBC, GC


----------



## DivineZeus (Jul 26, 2008)

Well i collected many consoles (and games obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) through the last 2 decades... they all work and i'm very proud of them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In random order:

- Commodore Amiga 500+ (not a console, but a great "games machine")
- Nintendo SNES
- Nintendo Game Boy (first one)
- Nintendo Game Boy Color (green)
- Nintendo Game Boy Advance (Clear Pink lol)
- 3 Nintendo 64 (1 PAL, 1 JAP, 1 PAL Pikachu Edition lol)
- 3 Sega Saturn (1 PAL, 1 USA [black round power and reset buttons version] 1 JAP Clear Smoke Ltd.)
- NEC PC Engine Duo
- SNK Neo Geo CD
- 2 SNK Neo Geo Pocket B/W
- SEGA Dreamcast (Pink Hello Kitty Ltd.)
- 3 Sony Playstation (1 SCPH-1002 [first PAL model], 1 SCPH-7502 [last PAL model], 1 PSOne)
- Sony Playstation 2 (SCPH-10000 first JAP model with DVD drivers on memory card lol)
- Nintendo Gamecube (PAL Black)
- Microsoft X-box
- Nintendo DS Lite (Japanese Ice Blue)

That's all for now... i don't have any new gen system atm...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 26, 2008)

NES
N64
GCN
WII
XBOX
360
GB Pocket
GB color
GBA
DS
DS lite

had a PS1


----------



## natkoden (Jul 26, 2008)

Playstation One
Playstation Two
Nintendo DS Lite

Sold:

Nintendo Wii


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 26, 2008)

Have:
Nds Lite
Nds
Gamecube
Xbox
GBA SP
GBA
Nintedo Wii

Getting:
Xbox 360.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 26, 2008)

*Have:*

NDSL (DSTT w/1 gig Sandisk and 2 gig Lexar)
PS2
Wii (I want to mod it, but I'm not risking anything)
Xbox

*Sold:*

GBA
GBASP
N64 - I regret this...

*Lost:*

GBC
NES
PSP - It was my old friend's that was given to me, but it did have CFW with a Pandora's battery that took so long to make (The opening of the battery and the lifting of the pin)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Want:*

Dreamcast
SNES
Saturn

*Might Get:*

GameGear (From a friend) - It won't be played often, since I want it for my collection.
NES (From same friend as GameGear)
Dreamcast (Again, same friend)
GBC (Flea Market this weekend, or next weekend)

I really want the GBC, so I can play Pokemon Blue and Gold again and the Zeldas (Never really got to play the Zelda games)...I'd normally resort to emulation, but it just takes the fun away.  I wish I wouldn't of sold my N64, since I had Banjo-Kazooie (My favorite game of all time) and DK64 (Another great game).  I kind of want a 360, but only for a few games (BK: Nuts and Bolts being the main one), but I'm not going to save up for it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2008)

GameGear (with SMS adaptor)
DS
NES (needs fixing though)
Super Famicom (with SuperUFO)
N64
Gamecube
MegaDrive (Model 2)
Saturn (1xJap - Modded, 1xPAL)
Dreamcast (x2)
Xbox (Modded)


----------



## Skeith (Jul 26, 2008)

The ones I'm using are:

Wii
NDS
PS2

other than that I have a Gamecube, GBC and a GBA, probably have our old PS1 somewhere too.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 26, 2008)

NES
SNES
N64
NGC
Wii
GBC
GBA
GBM
NDS Phat & Lite
===
Genesis
Dreamcast 
===
PS1
PS2
===
Xbox 360


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 26, 2008)

ps1, gbc x2, gba, ps2, psp (phat) x2, ds, ps3, wii


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 27, 2008)

nds lite x2 (sky blue, black)

nds (silver)

Ps2 (original)

pc.

going to get a wii.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Jul 27, 2008)

NDS lite black

2 original Ps2

Ps3

N64 

Gameboy advance

Gameboy Color


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 28, 2008)

PSP Slim
Nintendo DS Lite
Playstation 2
Nintendo Wii
Xbox 360
Xbox (Technically borrowing it from friend)
N64 (Currently being borrowed...permanently?)


----------



## CorruptJon (Jul 28, 2008)

Had:
GB
GBC
NES
GBA
GBA SP
GBA Micro
PS1
PS2
PSP

Have:
SNES
N64
DS
DSL
GC
DC


----------



## Dedale (Jul 28, 2008)

Currently play :
GB micro
X360

Have : 
NES
GameBoy
DS Lite (x2)

Lost : 
SNES (my brother sucks... he can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Sold : 
Wii
GBA
GBA SP
DS
Edit : NGC... I miss her, I'll buy it again I think.

Maybe I'll buy a wonderswan color some day, I love this handheld ^^


----------



## enigmaindex (Jul 28, 2008)

*Have*
NES
SNES
Sega Genesis (x2)
Nintendo 64 (x2)
Playstation 2 (x2)
Playstation 1
Playstation 3
Nintendo Wii

Atari Lynx
Gameboy Pocket (x2)
Gameboy Color (x3)
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS (x3)
Sony PSP

*Had*
Gameboy Micro

Nintendo Gamecube
Sega Dreamcast
Xbox

I think thats it.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 29, 2008)

I am surprised at the number of consoles some of these people have...

I used to have:
Nintendo 64 (my very first video game console ever, yay!)
Gameboy Color

I currently have:
Fat Playstation 2 (Running on 6 years now)
Game Boy Advance SP
Fat PSP
Phat DS
DS Lite
Wonderswan (I don't know how the hell I got it)
PC

Going to get:
NOTHING


So, I don't really have a lot of stuff. And I don't plan on buying any stuff soon because my dad says that video games will ruin my life and interfere with my grades.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 29, 2008)

I have at my current apartment:

Playstation 2 Slim v12
XBOX 360 Elite
PSP Slim Silver
Nintendo DS Electric Blue
Gameboy Micro
Gameboy Advance SP


I have at my house:

Playstation 1
Playstation 2 Phat v1
Nintendo Gamecube Platinum
Nintendo 64
NES
SNES v1
Sega Genesis v2
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
XBOX

I dont think I am forgetting anything...


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome DivineZeus i would kill many for a neo geo cd

i've never sold 1 console so here goes


NES
SNES x2
N64 x2
gamecube x2
wii
GBA x4
GB micro
DS phat
DS lite x3
VIRTUAL BOY

atari 2800
sega game gear
playstation x2
dreamcast
xbox 360

some nice collections people!!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2008)

I have alot, to much to count.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's see... in the order I think of them:

*Consoles*
NES
Official redesign NES
SNES
Official redesign SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Xbox
Xbox 360 Elite
Atari 2600
PSX (x2)
PSOne (x2)
PS2 (1st design)
Genesis (3rd model)
Saturn
Dreamcast

*Portables*
Gameboy (2 colors)
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
Nintendo DS Phat
Nintendo DS Lite
Game Gear
Turbo Express
Game.com (new model)
Neo Geo Pocket Color
Pokemon Mini (yes, it's really a full on game system)

I think that's it. I'll just edit if I think of anymore.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 29, 2008)

PS1
GB Pocket
GB Color
GBA
DS Lite


----------



## Parsaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Consoles I own:

NES
SNES(that mod where you can play super famicom games haha)
GBC
GBA
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2(Swap magic)
Playstation Portable(Latest M33 firmware as of this post)
Nintendo DS(With M3DSreal)
Xbox(Chipped with smart XX v3 chip)
Xbox 360(flashed with iXtreme 1.4 firmware)
Sega Dreamcast
Wii(With Wiikey)


----------

